# Table Saw Sled Modifications



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I am in the planning stage to build new cabinets for our kitchen. I decided to modify my sled so this would be an easier task.


I wanted to be able to cross cut the dadoes for the upper cabinet sides (top and bottom) so an adjustable width zero clearance TS sled seemed like a good idea and a lot faster than using a router and a jig (which I have).
I wanted to add the Kreg precision measuring system to the fence and itâ€™s extension.
 So, I dismantled my original sled. I used the original fence and cut it to fit as the rear fence. Then I made a new fence out of 3/4 poplar and installed the track.

To make the sled a zero clearance and dado acceptable I made adjusters and attached them to the right side of the base. Slots and my home made knobs allow the base to be adjusted accordingly.

I used the base and one of the original alum bars. The sled was cutting great to begin with so I didnâ€™t see any reason the not use it.

Next I made the extension for the left side. The plan called for a 24 inch fence, but I ran out of real estate. There is not enough room for my belly to clear between the extension and the router table. :-( So, I cut it a little shorter. I feel a lot safer now. I can pass back and forth and not tear the whole thing down.

BTW, I used the plans published by Woodsmith magazine. It is called the Precision Cross Cut Sled. Google it and you should find it.

Here are the pics. I have already posted the pics of the knobs so I wonâ€™t get into that againâ€¦even though they are working great.

Note: I couldnâ€™t find the Kreg ruler at the Rockler store so I bought their brand which is yellow. Actually I think this will work out well because now I know when I am on the right side of the blade because that ruler is white (left over from the miter saw station). Both rulers index off the left side of the blade. That way I will always know to do my set up calculations based on that fact.

Hope you like it and get some inspiration.

Mike


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Your jigs look nifty. Most of us just do not spend enough time to build jigs. If one has a ton of work, then it is really worth that extra time for jig making. Every one the saw accessories I have made certainly makes repetitive machining a joy instead of a headache resetting guides or clamps. Keep at it; inspiring us all.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

You sure are getting fancy Mike. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WillieP said:


> You sure are getting fancy Mike. :biggrin:


I think he's just showing off now, Willie.....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm with you Jim.........lol

Very cool Mike. Question (I haven't looked at the plans you mention) --- I presume the right side does not have a guide on the bottom riding in the miter gauge slot??


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> I'm with you Jim.........lol
> 
> Very cool Mike. Question (I haven't looked at the plans you mention) --- I presume the right side does not have a guide on the bottom riding in the miter gauge slot??


That is correct. It has been removed.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

If you will look for Ron Paulks YouTube page, he builds a simple sled but also shows you the formula and how to calibrate the fence and get the accuracy down to the .001" of an inch. Thanks, Steven


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

69RRVERT said:


> If you will look for Ron Paulks YouTube page, he builds a simple sled but also shows you the formula and how to calibrate the fence and get the accuracy down to the .001" of an inch. Thanks, Steven


Here is the link to his video. He explains and demonstrates the formula at about the 10 minute mark. Thanks, Steven


----------

